# Lake Shore Limited



## Larry (Mar 28, 2018)

Just looking for advice. My wife and I are planning on using a 15 day Rail Pass in the fall to travel from St. Louis to Chicago, Chicago to Buffalo, Buffalo to Boston, Return Boston to Chicago, and Chicago to St. Louis. We used a rail pass last summer to travel for 21 days from the midwest to the west coast and return. Loved it. There were times when we over nighted in coach and other times we used a roomette. My understanding is that the cars on the LSL are different than say the Texas Eagle or the west coast units.

1. Is there a luggage storage area for carry on baggge other than overhead?

2. Should we get a roomette on the Chicago to Buffalo segment? We plan on visiting Niagra Falls and staying in a hotel for a few days before continuing on.

3. Is there a business class on the LSL? Should we use it on the day trip portions?

I feel comfortable with the Amtrak travel, just looking for tips and advice on the east of the Mississippi differences.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 28, 2018)

The primary carry on storage area for Single Level Eastern trains is over your seat, but there may be space at one end of the Coach behind the last seats to store bags.

Business Class is more comfortable, less traffic, so better for a nights rest. If lying down is critical for a nights sleep then you will need to get a Roomette.


----------



## PVD (Mar 28, 2018)

In addition, checked bag service is offered on the LSL. The BC offered is in a split bc/cafe/lounge with 2-1 seating. Most people really like them, particularly for day time as opposed to sleeping


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 28, 2018)

If youre getting a Roomette from Chicago to Buffalo ( Viewliner), there is a fairly large cubbyhole over the toliet/washbasin by the top bunk, but no designated place outside your room for luggage.The SCA often stores stiff in vacant rooms and even in the Shower.

I've been on full Viewliner Trains where the SCA even stored luggage in the Baggage car,without it being checked.Keep in mind there are 2 Sections to the LSL,the NewYork Section #48 and the Boston Section #448.Each has its own baggage car with the Boston Section being on the front and the New York Section on the back of the consist.

They split in Albany.It is a fairly long walk from the front of the train to the Cafe and Diner Lite by the New York Section.( currently No Regular Diner on the LSL)

Keep in mind this train is very popular and can be pricey for Rooms!The Amfleet II Coaches are very comfortable for a short overnight trip ( 930pm-7ish )and much more reasonable in price.

If it's still offered(????),You may want to look @ Business Class in the nice 2x1 Split Cafe/Biz Class Car.Very comfortable and convienent if a good price can be had!


----------



## PVD (Mar 29, 2018)

BC on the LSL is a less likely target than some of the other LDs, they are hauling the car regardless as the cafe lounge, and it isn't that many seats.....


----------

